# Ohio River Wed. Night Tournaments



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

are set to start this coming wednesday at the chester city ramp, in W.V

5 fish limit

$20/boat

tournament starts at 5 pm

PA will be off limits


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

does this mean no more highlandtown???


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Procraftboats21 said:


> are set to start this coming wednesday at the chester city ramp, in W.V
> 
> 5 fish limit
> 
> ...


Procraft, I assume your fishing them right?
Will you do us a favor and post results when you can? Thanks!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

will do cull'in

hopefully we get a few boats, anyone that has been down there this year has been catching them. Solid mix of spots and smallies in the 1 1/2lb to 2lb range.

one day last week we had 13 keepers in a few hours


----------



## ronaldwayne (Apr 30, 2008)

How Do I Join The Tournament? And I Am From Lisbo Ohio I Would Like To Know How To Get Some Info On Highlandtown Lake Tournaments....


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sure we will loose a few boats when we transition to the river, there will still be some guys who fish highlandtown. just show up at the ramp, no membership fees or anything like that. just a bunch of good guys getting together for some competition


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

heres your results cull'in

only 4 boats showed up but the fishing was awesome

1st. Dunlap/Dunlap 5 fish 9.8lbs & Big Bass at 3.88
2nd Joesph/Curran 5 fish 6.7lbs

the other two boats didn't weigh their fish but one boat had 4 keepers and the other with one

we had all smallies while the other 3 teams had all spots, the river is on track to be one of the best years in a long time


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

Fishing is still great on the river..... lets get some more boats out there! Wed. Nights 5pm blast off


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey,are we going to be able to go to PA water after the 12th or whats the deal with that?We want to come down but we are PA boys,let me know.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

The Wednesday after bass season opens we are opening PA up.

$5 membership fee/person. $20 per tournament/boat


Expect big bags that Wednesday! A bag close to 15lbs won the opener last year


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey man mite be coming 2maro how many boats you have last wk let me know.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

11 boats, should be more this week with PA opening


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

N E 1 have N E results from this past wk?


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

any opens on the river coming up kennedy pool or pike island


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

14 boats this week

we won with 9lbs, 3.3lb big fish


----------



## Long Rod (Oct 1, 2007)

Are the Wed. nighters still going on?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yes, we will go into october


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

heres my big bass from last wednesday... 4.32lbs


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Nice Hawg Procraft!!!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome fish Procraft! Wheeling or Rayland?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

new cumberland pool


----------

